# Huge Queen



## Clayton (Dec 8, 2000)

Hi Micheal,

I had such a queen caught in swam bait hive 2 years ago from neighbors yards. I was astounded by her size. As no such sized queens have been in my possesion before as my cell sizing before converting to 4.9 was aprox. 5.2. This queen landed into 5.2 combs. I let the colony build up a good population into a single deep (don't bother adding 4.9 at this time as they just butcher it as bad as can be). Once 5.2 brood emerged I squashed her and let the bees replace her and the new queen has sized down to a more natural size (in my POV). So you could put this queen onto 5.1 to 5.2 cells and do the same. Snuff and let the bees replace. I went through all that Micheal and the bees just never drew 4.9 properly. Was one of those colonies that just couldn't do it. It died out that winter (it was a mild one too). If it were me I'd try to get whatever possible to make the cut who knows........but if you are strapped for time then maybe better off being done with her. I guess the choice is yours.

Clay


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I'll probably replace her now. I've got all the rest on the 4.95mm wax coated permacomb and they are all doing very well and the queens not only accept it but seem to prefer it. I was curious if anyone else had seen anything like her.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I started a dispsol for old queens. I put her in a jar of alchohol and I'll keep adding any culls and replacements to make swarm pheromone.


----------



## Clayton (Dec 8, 2000)

Good idea!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

It was Dee's idea (or at least she shared the idea), but I liked it.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Been thinking about this, very occasionally I've had a queen that, I believe, is egg bound, ie won't lay and swollen abdomen. One of them happened after I injured her. I'm wondering if this was the case rather than her not laying because it was small cell. Would have been interesting to have put her on large cell and see if she still didn't lay.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

> very occasionally I've had a queen that, I believe, is egg bound, ie won't lay and swollen abdomen. One of them happened after I injured her. I'm wondering if this was the case rather than her not laying because it was small cell

Maybe.

> Would have been interesting to have put her on large cell and see if she still didn't lay. 

It would have made an interesting experiment.


----------



## DLMKA (Feb 7, 2012)

Wow, nearly 10 year old thread dredge.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Yes had a wander through a bunch of old threads, very interesting. Bees don't change but people do.


----------

